# Blue Angels by boat



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Who all is going ?????


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel Crazy


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be in little Sabine, can't wait!


----------



## augiek (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm coming too


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't be a casualty. Stay off of the water is my plan.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Been there done that. Got a room at the HI Express again. BA by boat is kinda like Mardi Gras. If you did it once thats enough.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Been there done that. Got a room at the HI Express again. BA by boat is kinda like Mardi Gras. If you did it once thats enough.


Nah, we do it every year. The trick is to do it smart! Same thing with fireworks.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree this will be 3 years in a row for us, never had a problem.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Done it a bunch too. Better from the beach. Always parked right next to the bud boat which had plenty of jello shots. Had a large boat at that time. Now older, smarter (maybe) & 22 footer. I'll be at the HI express when the thunderstorm starts.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We will be there on our jet skis,


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

We will be in little Sabine with 3 or 4 friends boats as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go early beat the traffic and stay late to let the traffic clear and you should be fine. Done it many times, rather sit on the river than deal with all that mess anymore.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

going just do not know here to anchor up


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gamefish27 said:


> going just do not know here to anchor up


Behind Flounders, east of the boardwalk is the high rent section.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I wasn't planning on it, but now the Wife says we are going.
I guess we will be out behind Flounders too.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We need to pick a PFF VHF channel for the show so we can get together.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Going to the Gulf if the weather is nice. Already have 3 or 4 boats rafting up.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

we will be there, most likely behind flounders.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Mike let me know what time you plan on getting there Reel crazy. Anchored up next to Reelaxing


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

We plan to be there, somewhere between Flounders and Paradise.........


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

How about channel 21 ??????


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have room at my dock for 2 boats to tie up a day early if you want to. You can put in at Shoreline the day before and leave your boat overnight. Plenty of parking across the street for your truck and trailer.

I live east of Shoreline Park just before Bob Sikes bridge.

1311 Soundview Trail

Just PM me for first in line if needed.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I have room at my dock for 2 boats to tie up a day early if you want to. You can put in at Shoreline the day before and leave your boat overnight. Plenty of parking across the street for your truck and trailer. I live east of Shoreline Park just before Bob Sikes bridge. 1311 Soundview Trail Just PM me for first in line if needed.


Mighty fine offer OM. I may take you up on it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

CCC said:


> How about channel 21 ??????


Works for me. We'll be somewhere behind Flounders.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

21A 157.050 157.050 U.S. Coast Guard only


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mikvi said:


> We need to pick a PFF VHF channel for the show so we can get together.


Channel 69? It's easy to remember.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hell to the no. Once was enough for me.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

we go every year, no big deal. just like any other on the water event around here keep your head on a swivel and plenty of distance from other boats. we will probably be on the gulf side weather permitting


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Be safe because the idiots and drunks will be all around you..! 

It's a blast to watch the uninformed boaters try to make it back to the ramp in all the big boat wakes. Many boats have sunk over the years.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

channel 69 it is


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool look forward to meeting several of you guys there!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Be safe because the idiots and drunks will be all around you..!
> 
> It's a blast to watch the uninformed boaters try to make it back to the ramp in all the big boat wakes. Many boats have sunk over the years.


You are a wise and smart man with good advice.

Stay safe, folks. If you have never done it be prepared for a zoo full of drunken and half naked animals.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> You are a wise and smart man with good advice.
> 
> Stay safe, folks. If you have never done it be prepared for a zoo full of drunken and half naked animals.


 The "half naked" doesn't sound too bad!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> The "half naked" doesn't sound too bad!!


I didn't wear my speedo last time, if that interests you. (Joke.)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> You are a wise and smart man with good advice.
> 
> Stay safe, folks. If you have never done it be prepared for a zoo full of drunken and half naked animals.


You know, 3 years in a row now behind flounders at quiet water and have NEVER had a problem. We get there an hour or two before, we wait 30 min or so after the show, and have NEVER had a problem. Again, you ALWAYS need to be a defensive boater, not just on that day. But hell we have a great time, my whole family goes with several boats, and we have nothing but good times.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> You know, 3 years in a row now behind flounders at quiet water and have NEVER had a problem. We get there an hour or two before, we wait 30 min or so after the show, and have NEVER had a problem. Again, you ALWAYS need to be a defensive boater, not just on that day. But hell we have a great time, my whole family goes with several boats, and we have nothing but good times.


If I were going to watch the show, that's where I would be.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

CCC said:


> You know, 3 years in a row now behind flounders at quiet water and have NEVER had a problem. We get there an hour or two before, we wait 30 min or so after the show, and have NEVER had a problem. Again, you ALWAYS need to be a defensive boater, not just on that day. But hell we have a great time, my whole family goes with several boats, and we have nothing but good times.


Cats out of the bag now triple C. There's gona be a party tonight...let's celebrate!!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Weather dependent I think parking in the Gulf for the show is best. Fish in the morning and then run to the beach for the show. Lots of room between boats there. If you wait for awhile by the time you run around to the pass a lot of boat traffic has cleared out.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I've done the Show behind Flounders but you miss more than half of what is going on. Think I'm gonna try the Gulf this time. Is the Pier the 'middle' grounds for the show?

btw, here is a segment I shot for the NFL with the Blue Angels.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000340627/article/dan-bailey-living-the-dream-after-inking-new-deal-with-cowboys


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> I've done the Show behind Flounders but you miss more than half of what is going on. Think I'm gonna try the Gulf this time. Is the Pier the 'middle' grounds for the show?
> 
> btw, here is a segment I shot for the NFL with the Blue Angels.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000340627/article/dan-bailey-living-the-dream-after-inking-new-deal-with-cowboys


Capn Davey

The pier is close to the middle, but the actual "show center" for the pilots reference will be marked by a large buoy just off the beach. As I recall in years past the show center buoy was west of the pier and off the beach by several hundred yards.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

127 yards to be a little more accurate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

LiLBlue said:


> 127 yards to be a little more accurate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem to be in the know Lil [Blue]! 

You wouldn't happen to know what time practice starts Friday the 11th?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm planning on running over with a couple other boats. Haven't been by boat in probably 20 years.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Fat Albert in at 2pm. Jets at about 220pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Lil Blue, you ROCK! :thumbup1:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

If I'm planning on staying with friends at the beach and taking my boat, do you think it is safe to leave the truck and trailer at Shoreline from Friday morning until Sunday morning ?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jcasey said:


> If I'm planning on staying with friends at the beach and taking my boat, do you think it is safe to leave the truck and trailer at Shoreline from Friday morning until Sunday morning ?


I would see if a member offers a parking spot. Yeah, that really happens.

There will be a lot of rapscallions out looking to grab things and run.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I was under the impression that you couldn't get very close to the show area in the gulf -- that the Coast Guard patrolled a large area or safety zne where no boats were allowed. How close can you get ??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lsucole said:


> I was under the impression that you couldn't get very close to the show area in the gulf -- that the Coast Guard patrolled a large area or safety zne where no boats were allowed. How close can you get ??


I think it's something like 300 feet or so. Believe me, if you go in the Gulf you will have a better view farther out than that. They do some amazing stuff.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

How does this secret channel work? "Hey, any PFFers on here? Hellloooooo?"


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ask for Aroundthehorn...


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope to be gulfside in the 24' Proline with no name. Hope to meet a few of you out there, will be monitoring the VHF.


----------



## DivaDiver (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be in little Sabine in a blue and White Sea hunt victory with no name, come say hello.


----------



## MrsKoyote (Apr 13, 2010)

*Gulf side Airshow-*

Look us up- will be fishing Early in the Morning and then heading to the beach for the show- I'll be in a Blue 23' Aquasport DC, no name yet.... LOL -will be on chn 69 too. My First year in a Boat for the show!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll be out there Saturday - been talking to X-Shark and his crew about rafting up. We'll have the Ultralites and Claydoh with us, hoping to catch up with Fat Jax, H20 Mark and some others. We'll be in a 235 Kencraft Challenger with twin Suzukis with the name Hammerhead on the side (just bought the boat and haven't changed the name yet!). Look forward to seein' everybody!


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be out there with the family, can't decide between little Sabine or the gulf side though


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Wind and seas steady been coming out of the SW.....Rocking all day if you do that. I was gonna....Changed my mind.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

We'll be anchored out behind Redfish-Bluefish. Black Nauticstar , A-salt mission. :thumbup:


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

With all the debris that was generated with the flood, is there anything I need to be aware of when I run across Big Lagoon on Saturday?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

So, Fat Albert isn't flying?


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope to see ya'll Gulfside (in my new well-used ride 30ft Proline). I'll have 7 20-somethings in teeny bikinis (and the wife darn it). Will hit you up on the "secret channel"


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Hope to see ya'll Gulfside (in my new well-used ride 30ft Proline). I'll have 7 20-somethings in teeny bikinis (and the wife darn it). Will hit you up on the "secret channel"


Damnit man, makes me want to go gulfside !!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be there in the Flounder's area.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

well I tried to raise "PFF" on 69 but never got anyone, had a great time, sorry I missed you guys, a great day watching Americas finest !


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> well I tried to raise "PFF" on 69 but never got anyone, had a great time, sorry I missed you guys, a great day watching Americas finest !


 I hope ya did'nt say this is CCC Over and out, I bet they all heard that name and said oh shit.. Its the coyota man, ahaha.....
I never went,after i heard how bad traffic was at like 8am i figured Boat traffic was WORSE, the few ramps I drove by were slammed filled.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Blues*

I was directly in front of flounders


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Bad day*

Did see one boat sink over by 17 th ave


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Drain plug left out?


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

wshaw said:


> Drain plug left out?


If it wasn't the plug I'd guess a torn bellows


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Asked one of the guys he said some how they had a hole in the boat . That's what I am thinking drain plug but might of been embarrassed .


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

What a great show the blues put on. We were in Sabine - guy next to us puked which brought up about 8-10 big hardheads right next to the boat, but seeing a turd float by is when I pulled anchor and went to safer waters. That sandbar was not a good place for the family!


----------



## CJasonPerry (Dec 8, 2008)

Got to watch out for those brown trout.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We were there on our jet skis behind surf burger. Great day for sure.


----------

